# 1503 BULLS' BIG BENTLEY



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)




----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Gorgeous =)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thats one good looking boy!! almost as nice as his brother!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

now you need a McLaren, and Enzo, and a Maybach hahahaha

Great lookin boy. As always.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> now you need a McLaren, and Enzo, and a Maybach hahahaha
> 
> Great lookin boy. As always.


yeah and a Bugatti Verone


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

One fine lookin boy!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Big Head. xD


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot fellas for showing this big o bear some respec t on here..
I make him work w/ what he can handle, hes a big boy but I know in the wrong hands hed be a hippo lol








Look at the rears and possibilities w/ a lil drag sled and mill work, o boy gonna have fun w/ these genetics lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man your right a sled gonna make him the hulk of the bully world


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Look at those hind legs. Ripped!


----------



## Ace153 (Oct 2, 2009)

yea dat dog can definetly pull a car lol


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

he looks like a BEAST, i bet hes stronger then all get out. very healthy and happy


----------

